# Rome, GA~2nd & Last Chance for Sweet Little Corgi X~Dies WED



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Rome, GA~2nd & Last Chance for Sweet Little Corgi X~Dies WED, 10/14/ 
Posted by: "Margaret Reno" [email protected] mrenowi 
Sat Oct 10, 2009 9:27 pm (PDT) 




PLEASE CROSSPOST: This sweet little girl was held over last week at Floyd County Animal Control to give her another chance for rescue or adoption. She is way past her hold time and will be euthanized on Wednesday, Oct. 14th--PLEASE help this little sweetheart! All contact information is immediately below her picture!



9d2673 Corgi [Mix] Small Adult Female Dog Pet ID: spayed! Shots! 
2ND CHANCE FOR THIS LITTLE GIRL-HELD OVER FROM LAST WEEK--PLEASE SAVE HER THIS WEEK! 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14829515 










Website: 
http://www.floydcountyga.org/Animal Control/About.htm 

if this link does not work, please copy & paste into your browser: 
telephone number: 706-236-4545 
fax number: 706-233-0032 
Email: [email protected] (@floydcoga.org)
Hours: 
M, T 10am - 6pm 
Wednesdays NEVER OPEN 
Th, Fri 10am - 6pm 
Sat + Sun 1pm - 5pm 

PLEASE NOTE: If you are with an out of state rescue and want to pull a dog from Floyd County Animal Control, there are GA rescues that will assist you to pull under their licenses--please be prepared to share your rescue references, including a vet reference!
LOCAL VOLUNTEER HELP IS AVAILABLE TO ASSIST YOU WITH PULLING AND WITH DRIVING DOGS FROM THE SHELTER TO BOARDING/VET CLINIC. Local volunteers cannot pay for boarding & vet care, nor can they coordinate out of state transport.

IF YOU DO NOT HAVE A LOCAL CONTACT,
PLEASE EMAIL Margaret at [email protected] (@yahoo.com) and I will forward your request for assistance.

To be approved by Floyd County Animal Control, you will need to provide the following information: 



Approved Application 
A copy of each rescue group’s state issued shelter license 
An authorized agents list (a list of every individual from your group that will pick up any animals.) 
*Please note license means shelter OR RESCUE LICENSE!
Out of state rescues must complete the approval form & authorized agent list. Approved out of state rescues do NOT need an instate licensed rescue to pull for them. A volunteer goes to the shelter on Mondays to check on the dogs & can do temperament testing for you. A volunteer goes on Tuesdays to pick up dogs and take them to the vet. If you are not yet approved and are interested in helping Floyd County animals, please get approval right away! MOST OF THE SHELTER ANIMALS DIE EACH WEEK.
Out of state rescues must pull under the license of a GA licensed rescue unless on the list of approved rescues! 
Floyd County Petfinder Link: 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/ GA108.html





THANK YOU TO ALL WHO HELP THE ANIMALS OF FLOYD COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL.

Margaret Reno, virtual volunteer for the dogs and cats of Floyd County Animal Control


----------

